# Modern Times



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Pakistani news anchors forced to sell Fruit Juice on live TV. (yesterday night)

A little loss of dignity... but they get to keep their jobs!






NEWS... brought to you by NESTLE! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cop walks up to my car at a red light... motions to roll down the window. I thought, "Here we go... mofo is going to give me a ticket over some made-up charge"... boy, was I wrong!

Yes?

*"Hi... can you buy me some lunch?" *

 :rolling:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Heck yeah! Buy that man some food and have a friend for life. 
Any time I see a cop ordering food, I always try to pay. Always tell em it's police appreciation day at this restaurant.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Buy that man some food and have a friend for life.


Or have a Dracula for life.....

That cop has done this like 5 times already. If I give him a sandwich, I think he'll follow me home and try to replace my dog.

I have him on driver-cam. :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with Ibojoe


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> I agree with Ibojoe


Ok.... Close your eyes and imagine this scene:

It's raining. You are waiting to cross the street. You are wearing a raincoat.

You feel someone's hand from the side touching your collar.. feeling the material of the raincoat.

It's a cop. 

I mean, creepy much?

Yes, it happened to my brother.

Do you walk up to someone to feel the material of their jacket? I sure don't! :nono:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That's a touch strange

I am in the break bread club even still... especially for public service workers of any kind.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MakoPat said:


> That's a touch strange


Yep. Very strange.

From the news I'm have been getting here, it seems there are many Americans who don't like cops right now.

We over here used to hate cops long ago. Now we have gone beyond that... we just joke about them now. I know for a fact, we got a line of shirts hanging in ever cop station. If the cop needs to go out for something... like fetching tea for the Captain ... he puts on the nearest shirt over his uniform and then goes out. He/she won't be attacked, of course... they are just tired of getting laughed at.

Like this station chief was supposed to lock this lady up... instead he was seen dancing with her:






I need a cop who would catch crooks. Not dance with criminals or feel up my brother's raincoat or ask me for lunch.

What you said about feeding a cop... I would do that in a second for a soldier. Or a fireman.

*I just created this thread to post about stuff that might have seemed strange before.. stuff that never happened before... is happening today like it was nothing. The world is getting weird and I don't know why.*


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Right now we have a group of people claiming Winston Churchill was a fascist and therefore intent on defacing his statue in Parliament Square - despite Churchill fighting and defeating Nazi fascism in our darkest hour - while another group who possibly do have some fascist sympathies equally intent on defending Churchill's statue from those who say he was a fascist.

Keeping up?

Heavyweight champ Tyson Fury has told PM Boris Johnson to 'grow a pair'. The rozzers are doing their best to keep the peace with short sticks of wood and have my sympathies.

Churchill is in a box for his own safety.

Yep. UK.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Blimey...

Well at least the BBC isn't selling juice....


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Cos' the Illuminati said no.

Maybe snacks.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Quite the thread lol the world is getting pretty squirrelly

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Old video of cop doing stunts in traffic. He was there for crowd control but saw a news van. He asked them to film him doing stunts on his bike so his wife could see him on TV. Then he banged into a pedestrian. He was suspended later.






Lady cop found dancing while assigned for guard duty.






And another example of what they think is "crowd control" (you yourselves are creating a crowd you muppets).






Useless people. They have too much free time. :screwy:

And they are getting worse, not better.

Anyway.... I'll try to move away from cops in this thread ... I don't even want to think about these people any more.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Avinor, I couldn't resist the temptation to share my opinion. Here in Australia we call it infotainment. All the channels will present a so called story giving airtime to so and so company or products presenting it as news worthy. It happens very much so here it is just a little more subtle and very manipulative. Every one has a agend and airtime is very expensive. I know I was a actor for a short time and If you could get a commercial you were nearly set for life with royalties.

Please remember that airtime is very expensive and someone is tryiing to get money out of it somewhere. We have sport here (cricket) owned by jamie packer and it is on all the channels and in the commercial breaks there are betting commercials. Guess who owns that? You guess it, jamie packer. They are just present it differently but it is all a con.

About cops, keep your head down, stay safe. Do your best and get old, They can be corrupt and good ones here too. Check out roger rogerson (very dangerous). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Rogerson

One of my essays at technical colledge was on police corruption, I trolled thru the state library's news clippings from, 1970's - 1990's and it was enlightening to say the least. The most dangerous people in the world are corrupt police officers, don't worry New York knows all about it.

the godfather theme song 




Salutations PK


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Police officers. You were a lucky kid if you grew up knowing who ADAM 12 was. I figured out through my life that if a Police Officer yells, FREEZE!, it'll take me a good half hour to move my limbs again. In my opinion if you yell back WHY?!, then you deserve whatever is going to happen next. 
Racism. I don't get it. My neighbor is so racist that I hope he strokes out, gets picked up by a Black Ambulance Team, gets delivered to an Indian Doctor, and if he survives that then he has to go through Chinese Therapy and then have a Mexican Nurse live with him to change his diaper.
I got to live on a Caribbean Island for a year or so back in the 80's. I got picked up hitchhiking by a Rastafarian who asked me a question. "How is going for you living on dis island Mon?" I said, "It is getting better everyday, I think the island people finally accept me". He replied, "No Mon, it is you who finally accept dem Mon."

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Police officers. You were a lucky kid if you grew up knowing who ADAM 12 was. I figured out through my life that if a Police Officer yells, FREEZE!, it'll take me a good half hour to move my limbs again. In my opinion if you yell back WHY?!, then you deserve whatever is going to happen next.


There is the same lack of respect (and fear) of police officers in this country. Which leads to situations like this, defused only by the singular bravery of the police officer who intervened. Remember our constables are armed with wooden truncheons, not guns.

Not to say coppers shouldn't have the piss royally taken out of them because they'd laugh at themselves too. Being British.

June 11, 2020


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Police officers. You were a lucky kid if you grew up knowing who ADAM 12 was. I figured out through my life that if a Police Officer yells, FREEZE!, it'll take me a good half hour to move my limbs again. In my opinion if you yell back WHY?!, then you deserve whatever is going to happen next.
> Racism. I don't get it. My neighbor is so racist that I hope he strokes out, gets picked up by a Black Ambulance Team, gets delivered to an Indian Doctor, and if he survives that then he has to go through Chinese Therapy and then have a Mexican Nurse live with him to change his diaper.
> I got to live on a Caribbean Island for a year or so back in the 80's. I got picked up hitchhiking by a Rastafarian who asked me a question. "How is going for you living on dis island Mon?" I said, "It is getting better everyday, I think the island people finally accept me". He replied, "No Mon, it is you who finally accept dem Mon."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Best. Reply. Ever.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Griffo said:


> Right now we have a group of people claiming Winston Churchill was a fascist and therefore intent on defacing his statue in Parliament Square - despite Churchill fighting and defeating Nazi fascism in our darkest hour - while another group who possibly do have some fascist sympathies equally intent on defending Churchill's statue from those who say he was a fascist.
> 
> Keeping up?
> 
> ...


"..in a box for his own safety."

The forums on fire today lmfao.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey mojave mo imagine all cops were rastafarians, we would all be high and mighty and peace everywhere. they wouldnt calm you down buy pulling out there truncheons they would pull out a big cola and wouldnt leave till you calmed down thats a pipe dream.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Griffo said:
> 
> 
> > Right now we have a group of people claiming Winston Churchill was a fascist and therefore intent on defacing his statue in Parliament Square - despite Churchill fighting and defeating Nazi fascism in our darkest hour - while another group who possibly do have some fascist sympathies equally intent on defending Churchill's statue from those who say he was a fascist.
> ...


Comical of course, and laughter is the best response at the ****ing idiots that did it.

This, then this.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> hey mojave mo imagine all cops were rastafarians, we would all be high and mighty and peace everywhere. they wouldnt calm you down buy pulling out there truncheons they would pull out a big cola and wouldnt leave till you calmed down thats a pipe dream.


Cone* Rastas dont drink cola LMAO

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Griffo said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Griffo said:
> ...


Thats just fkn upsetting. Wow.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey bushpotchef a cola is a big bud mate. whatever people think of Churchill he was staunch,when the bismark sank the hood he made them take the bismark out .and had a lot of hard decisions to make,he is remembered in history for a reason when other leaders are forgotten about. our Australian prime minister in the 2nd world war was Bob Menzies.during the war he still traded steel with the japenese . they called him pig iron Bob thats trading our men getting shot with our own steel and history repeats itself in other parts of the world.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> hey bushpotchef a cola is a big bud mate. whatever people think of Churchill he was staunch,when the bismark sank the hood he made them take the bismark out .and had a lot of hard decisions to make,he is remembered in history for a reason when other leaders are forgotten about. our Australian prime minister in the 2nd world war was Bob Menzies.during the war he still traded steel with the japenese . they called him pig iron Bob thats trading our men getting shot with our own steel and history repeats itself in other parts of the world.


Thats funny never heard it called that here in Canada. & I hear ya man Churchill wasnt perfect but he was a beacon in the darkness of WW2 we could use a cat like that these days

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

bushpotchef i think its a term from Amsterdam i dont no, you will find the term in books by Ed Rosenthall .


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Apart from cops and politicians, there is a larger moron creeping in the woods.... the guy who pretends to speak for Gawd.

Oh some are nice people and actual scholars but those are like one in a million. Most are just... well this one decided he was a monkey.






Edit.. Oh look.. just found some more monkeys.






The first video was from Iran (the preacher is Shia), the second is religious students from India.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oops... second video deleted by YouTube. I thought it was funny not sexual but oh well...

Too much excitement...






Too much BS... stop trying to BS in God's name. Or else:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I have no idea where this is from. Did he just heal this guy? And why are they throwing money at him? This sure isn't the Islam they taught me in school.... :rolling:






and WTF ... Dude.. chill! Iranians....






What's with all them disco lights? I have no idea what's going on. All I know is it's something religious.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

PESHAWAR: A policeman deputed at the Peshawar Central Jail accidentally fired a rocket, which he was holding for a security reason, ARY News reported.

According to the police, the policeman was fixing his rocket launcher when he accidentally triggered the RPG.

Luckily no loss was reported as the rocket blew up in an empty lot near the Judicial Academy.

"No human or property loss was reported", said the local police.






I wouldn't trust these guys with a potato peeler and someone gave him an RPG. Almost took out a bunch of law students too. :wave:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

avinor said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Buy that man some food and have a friend for life.
> ...


I lived in Panama for 43 years, and fully understand why you are reluctant to buy food for a cop.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> I lived in Panama for 43 years, and fully understand why you are reluctant to buy food for a cop.


Exactly. They don't inspire any confidence in me.

Also, we (and India) were a British colony for 200 years. The police force was designed from the top down to suppress rebellion by any and all means necessary.... not there to serve the public. We have been free from our English daddies for 70 years but the police force still likes to think of itself as a blunt instrument.

A cop will never get much respect around here. They are tolerated at best. We save all our respect and appreciation for our soldiers, sailors and pilots.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

As you know, India doesn't like China very much right now.

So they are trying out a fantasy of boycotting all made-in-China stuff (hard to do when everything you have is made-in-China..)... just look at the flag. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

avinor said:


> As you know, India doesn't like China very much right now.
> 
> So they are trying out a fantasy of boycotting all made-in-China stuff (hard to do when everything you have is made-in-China..)... just look at the flag. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ...


The US will also boycott China, as long as we are good with paying $700.00 for running shoes made in Ohio.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Why pay $700 when there is hot-glue....






Slippers come with ammo stuck to them if you notice.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

BTW, when you order Chinese shirts or shorts or pants online, you signed up for an adventure. Nobody here knows what a Hawaiian shirt is so I had to turn to China.

Chinese shirts are not made for my large highlander body (I'm 6 feet... not large large... just normal). What I call "L", they call XXL... sometimes XXXL. So I order XXXL and it fits. Great.

I order shorts... XXXL... and I get something that will fit an elephant. I said WTF and the girl on the chat said "But you order XXXL!"... Sure dear.. but I look real stupid. But not their fault actually.

Now I look at the size charts very carefully. They are all different for different retailers. Just going "oh it's XXL.. it'll fit".. no.. don't do that.

The shirts are great however.

And for some reason the shoes always fit.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

avinor said:


> As you know, India doesn't like China very much right now.
> 
> So they are trying out a fantasy of boycotting all made-in-China stuff (hard to do when everything you have is made-in-China..)... just look at the flag. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ...


Left to right:

Pink shirt. Made in China.
Mobile phone. Made in China.
Sh1t jeans. Made in China.
Indian flag. Made in China.
Shower cap. WTF.

They need to repeat their demo bollock naked and after handing in all electronics and consumables.

Extra point for not knowing where the fuk China is. :slap:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

A day or three ago they burnt a figure of Kim Jong Un "Prime Minister of China."

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bengal-bjp-workers-protest-against-china-president-xi-jinping-call-him-kim-jong-un-2249124

What the ... they all look alike.... so there! :banghead:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I get up each morning and I wonder two things.

1. What did Trump do now?

2. What did China do now?

I got my answer to no.1 by getting Bolton's new book. As for no.2.....






I love these guys... never know what they will think of next. Thank goodness they are our best pals.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

@avinor Keep your head down mate, reports are the bullets are flying.

a police officer at the scene, said food supplies were found on the bodies of the gunmen, indicating they may have planned a long siege.

At least we now know the chosen attack vehicle of dumb terrorists: Toyota Corolla


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> @avinor Keep your head down mate, reports are the bullets are flying.


Thankyouthankyou.

All terrorists dead in 8 minutes. They could not enter their target (the Stock Exchange) which had 2,500 people in it at the time.... normally there are around 6,000.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1565922/all-4-terrorists-killed-in-attempt-to-storm-pakistan-stock-exchange-compound-in-karachi-rangers

What I am *shocked* at is that the cops did their jobs. Never thought I'd see *THAT* happen.

I'll try and patch together a bunch of videos people sent me on whatsapp.... stay tuned..

Here we go:






We tried to take them (the BLA) out yesterday in Afghanistan.... perhaps this was retaliation?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276971585396768771
We do know they are backed by India and stationed in the forever sad and violent little nation of Afghanistan... and that India is having an awful time right now with China eating up it's strategic territory with Chinese refueling tanker aircraft landing in Pakistani airbases. This is their way of lashing out I guess. 

The last time this group (BLA) was active (they tried to attack the Chinese embassy) their injured leader popped up in a hospital in Bombay, India. Traveled there on an Afghan passport. It was quite embarrassing for them when those pics went viral. :lol:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

avinor said:


> Griffo said:
> 
> 
> > @avinor Keep your head down mate, reports are the bullets are flying.
> ...


From what I've read Hyrbyair Marri the leader of the BLA lives in London as a refugee. He denies links to the terrorist organisation; reading his twitter account it's clear his denials are nonsense.

Exactly the sort of individual who should be booted out of the country (the UK) immediately. Refugee, my arse.

Yep, the tactical response owned the situation in impressive style. All dead in 8 minutes, area cleared in 35.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You can see one of them got killed just as he got out of his **** Toyota. The other three are trying to enter.

One of the cops said they were coming at him.. two of them... with one firing, providing cover for the other guy who was trying to toss grenades. He killed the grenade chap and shot the arm off the one firing the AK. That guy then tried to reach for a grenade of his own but then got shot in the head with a "thanks for trying, mate".

You can see in the last scene they're bleeding from the head. :bouncy:

The blood on the stairs... one of them made it that far in before dying.



> Yep, the tactical response owned the situation in impressive style. All dead in 8 minutes, area cleared in 35.


These are apparently some new kind of cops.. anti-terror or something. Never seen them before.

For bad situations they used to call the SSG (Special Services Group... SAS of Pakistan Army).. but this time it was just the cops and two security guards.



> From what I've read Hyrbyair Marri the leader of the BLA lives in London as a refugee.


Yep. Keeps moving from country to country, I think.

Thinks all the land we get our gas out of belongs to him and his rotten family. The others like him who thought the same and took up arms against the people of Pakistan, are 6 feet under. :rofl: ... well this one isn't 6 feet under.. he was blasted by a gunship chopper. (see below)


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

avinor said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proxy wars and nations (like India) secretly funding insurgent groups have become the modern way to do war. Like the big kid giving the little kid a large stick and saying go hit that kid, but don't say where you got the stick.

Nation disputes could be sorted out with some good old fashioned warfare but hundreds of thousands dead vs. a much smaller number is actually the better outcome.

Those dumb BLA terrorists should have got the A-Team to mod their Corolla with welding and stuff.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Proxy wars and nations (like India) secretly funding insurgent groups have become the modern way to do war. Like the big kid giving the little kid a large stick and saying go hit that kid, but don't say where you got the stick.


The funny part is, sometimes these little groups bite the hand that once fed them.

For example, all those Islamic militants were nurtured by the US and at one point by Pakistan .. all funded by Saudi money... for decades because Islam is based on capitalism and the free market and is allergic to communism (I find that point debatable but anyways...). And these guys were supposed to take down the Commies. And it worked beautifully.

After the Soviet defeat in Afghanistan, the Soviet Union broke up. They had lost their will and their legitimacy and their money.

And then the US sez, "Nice knowing you... frak off now, no more pudding". They (the islamist types) took that a bit hard, to say the least.

And now we have these "me too Tarzan" players like India, who think they are like America. :rofl:

They will make a mistake and pay for it. In fact they already did last year.






Next time we'll rip their heads off. Our weapons actually work ... we make them ourselves... they are not hand-me-down Russian garbage like what India buys.

But first, China isn't through with them yet. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The four terriers playing silly buggers in Afghanistan (bragging on the interwebs makes ID-ing criminals so easy...). Just because someone gave you some kind of a uniform to wear, it don't make you a soldier, boi. :nono:

And here is some CCTV footage of the op. Don't ask me where I got it. I got my ways and means. :lol:






Need to be over 18 to watch it. Sorry about that.

Two died in seconds and minutes, while the others were busy putting on their prom dresses. Brilliant training what?


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Watching the terrorist bleed out at the end of the CCTV footage is graphic (and deserving of a warning to viewers).

I felt no sympathy for the individual whatsoever, given his intentions were clearly to take hostages and murder innocent people. Nah, off you pop, bye, bye.

I can't work out what the camera is zooming in on at 10:00. It does appear to be moving, possibly an item of clothing.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I can't figure it out either. But it fell from the guy when he was shot and he moved off camera.

Why is it moving? Wind maybe?

One of the cops said he shot an arm off... but this guy in the end had both arms intact. Maybe it's an arm and the other guy is still off camera and the guy dying at the end isn't the guy who was under the trees a minute ago.... who knows. They all look alike to me.

Would a human arm move for a few seconds after it's been cut off? Don't know.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Griffo said:


> Watching the terrorist bleed out at the end of the CCTV footage is graphic (and deserving of a warning to viewers).
> 
> I felt no sympathy for the individual whatsoever, given his intentions were clearly to take hostages and murder innocent people. Nah, off you pop, bye, bye.
> 
> I can't work out what the camera is zooming in on at 10:00. It does appear to be moving, possibly an item of clothing.


If the Evening News in the USA would show the real repercussions of stupid ideas then we would have a lot less stupid ideas. Instead we get the Criminal dressed up in his suit that his Mommy took on his last job interview. We hear about the victims of the crime a few weeks down the road after the complete Life Story of the Criminal is talked about every night. The pretty little bubble of truth is what we protect over hear because reality is too mean and ugly. It won't be long before the thread gets burned to the ground because you guys keep forgetting to add the words 'slingshots are fun for the whole family' within your comments! It doesn't even need to be relevant to the story. You can talk about mosquito repellent if you want as long as you add the sentence that slingshots are fun for the whole family. The algorithms that we utilize to search out dangerous thinkers will get lost within the love and rainbows that are good because slingshots are fun for the whole family. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Prime Minister Imran Khan directly says India is responsible inside the National Assembly (lower house of Parliament). It doesn't get any more official than that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277924702716116992
I guess we'll have to make them pay by helping China eat up more Indian territory. Or you might hear of a bang in Afghanistan. Who knows.

Oh and before I forget.... *'slingshots are fun for the whole family'*.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Meanwhile in happier news, the army's highest ranking lady General gets promoted:









There is a strong possibility that she thinks slingshots are fun for the whole family.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Griffo said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the terrorist bleed out at the end of the CCTV footage is graphic (and deserving of a warning to viewers).
> ...


More honesty about the grim nature of violent crime in the news might dissuade some, it might desensitise others, it may even encourage, who knows. The safest option is the pretty bubble of truth you describe, so that's what we tend to get. News made safe for public consumption.

Slingshots are fun for the whole family - and your cats. Yay!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

These animals have rights just like you and me. But their rights stop where mine start. Shoot these people dead. We live in a better world without them. The big problem in my mind is the news media. They will do or say anything to sell their product.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Some great news.... There are hundreds of containers stuck on either side of the Pakistan-China border crossing. Both sides are meeting today to figure out how to open the border without re-re-re-infecting each other with dumb virus and letting the goodies through (if not people).

*"The spice must flow!"*

I will finally get my Chinese goodies sooner than the month-plus it's taking for me right now...... Maybe.

From Pakistan to China, by road:











Would love to go across, do some shopping and be back the next day. Diesel vehicles only. If your cute petrol engine dies up there at 16,200 feet... which it most likely will.... you are done. The biggest problem for me would be driving on the right side (the wrong side) of the road in China.... who does that, driving on the right??? So weird... :rofl:

Highest ATM in the world:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Here, Rishi Sunak, our bloke in charge of all the money, is considering plans to give all adults a £500 voucher ($625, 105,000Rs) to spend in restaurants, shops, sporting venues and the arts. The idea is to kickstart the economy by triggering a surge in spending in the places most affected by coroanvirus.

There's no such thing as free money of course :shakehead: , it will be clawed back somehow eventually, but for now, yeah, sounds good.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> There's no such thing as free money of course :shakehead: , it will be clawed back somehow eventually, but for now, yeah, sounds good.


Yeah... that...






Govt (any govt) will find a way to make everything unpleasant. And this "Rishi" fellow... that's an Indian name. Gawd help you brother.... who made an Indian in charge of your money??? That's like asking to get buggered.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

In fairness to Mr Sunak as Chancellor of the exchequer he has acquitted himself well during the pandemic. So much so he's being touted as a future leader of the conservative party (right of British politics).

Indeed if Sunak were to be the next conservative leader I'd enjoy this because the left like to claim they are the party of diversity and inclusivity blah.. blah.. but if the tories are the first to elect a party leader from an ethnic background this would be a fantastic poke in the eye for the sanctimonious left. Which would be nice.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I guess.

All I know is the very first image I get in my mind when I think of.. for example... the USA, is lots and lots of chrome and shinny flying toasters and cars with fins and white walled tires. I know it's not true for the most part but that is the image that comes to mind for a second. It's what I associate with "Americana".

When I think of Britain, the very first image that comes to mind is bows and arrows... Robin Hood. Second image that I associate Britain with is the Spitfire (just how my mind works)... another close second is the .303 Lee Enfield rifle.

I would like to keep those associations intact.

But hey, it ain't my country so it doesn't matter what I say. Wish UK the best.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

All those associations are alive and well, don't worry mate.

British people are very proud of their history, generally speaking anyway, there are some self-loathers and again typically on the left of British politics.

Not sure about the men in green tights 'tho. You can have those if you want 'em. 

I'm fine with the idea of having someone from an ethnic background as our prime minister. If they are up to it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> All those associations are alive and well, don't worry mate.
> 
> British people are very proud of their history, generally speaking anyway, there are some self-loathers and again typically on the left of British politics.
> 
> ...


Keep the tights, thank you. :rofl:

I'm also fine with UK having a Pakistani Prime Minister. But someone who comes from a country (India) that has the Caste System as it's core value? Not so much.

But it doesn't matter all that much. Britain is the world's oldest functioning democracy. One guy at the top can't send a whole country into the toilet. You need the Presidential system to do that. :naughty: In fact Carl Sagan mentioned it with regard to nukes... "madness in high office" is what he said was the ultimate nightmare for the US.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

> Keep the tights, thank you. :rofl:
> 
> I'm also fine with UK having a Pakistani Prime Minister. But someone who comes from a country (India) that has the Caste System as it's core value? Not so much.
> 
> But it doesn't matter all that much. Britain is the world's oldest functioning democracy. One guy at the top can't send a whole country into the toilet. You need the Presidential system to do that. :naughty: In fact Carl Sagan mentioned it with regard to nukes... "madness in high office" is what he said was the ultimate nightmare for the US.


I understand you better now, and agree the Indian caste system is appalling.

Just for the record, I checked Rishi Sunak's background. Father was born in Kenya, Mother in Tanzania and he was born here. So not much Indian there! Maybe the country's finances will be safe after all!

British democracy isn't without its flaws (has plenty) but compared to the US presidential system where the president can issue executive orders on a whim, without challenge or examination, I like our Parliament much more.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Father was born in Kenya, Mother in Tanzania and he was born here.


Ah... one of those guys.



> compared to the US presidential system where the president can issue executive orders on a whim, without challenge or examination, I like our Parliament much more.


For sure.

In our system (a tweak of the British system), the President (who has all the powers of a janitor) can.. at the urging of the Prime Minister.. issue an executive order or an "ordinance" as we call it. But that starts a fight in parliament and without parliamentary approval, it expires in 30 days anyway. Everyone agrees that is no way to govern.

In the American system on the other hand..... more like playing with nitroglycerine. :nono:

How many nukes do they have again? 5000? anic:

And what's this about having two parties? Why not two dozen? Never understood THAT.

Apart from that, anyone rich enough can get to be President. Doesn't matter if he has the brains of a doorknob.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

What has been seen cannot be unseen. :wacko:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh yeah... he tweeted and retweeted at least one of the above videos. Meaning this is how he sees himself. :bowdown:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Just imagine the size of Donald J. Trump's ego if he wins a second term in office. Supernova ego-explosion ahead. Boooooommm!!

US politics looks particularly bad to me.

Kanye West says he's going to run for president. He's a rapper or something.

That's absurd, a talent-vacuum celebrity couldn't be the next US president no more than a dumb reality-tv host could get the job.

Oh wait.. :aahhhh:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Of course Trump is going to win a second time. Biden is a glue factory reject.

And then he's going to start a war with Iran (doesn't have the balls to touch China) and become FDR-2.0 and then he ain't never leaving the White House.

As for Kanye... he's a turnip. I tried listening to his music.... he sucks. I think he has a wife with a fat behind who is famous for being famous?

I would give America to Jeff Bezos. He runs it anyway.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Not that I dont find your conversation interesting (I do)

Your forgetting.

slingshots are fun for the whole family.

????


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dammit.... how could I forget....?

*Yes! Slingshots are fun for the whole bloody family! Yay!*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good point spewing. Slingshooting is fun. Probably as much fun as open defecation or "free pooping." I've heard that free pooping in Karachi is on par with the crime rate, which is the highest in Asia. Are you a free pooper Sean? I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to drop trow and cut loose out in public, but it's frowned upon here. We're heavily vested in toilets and sewer systems. Is free pooping the result of an ordinance? Do you carry your own wipes or are vendors readily available?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Waaaaaaaaaattttt????

Karachi isn't part of India, mate. It's India that is known as the "Open defecation capital of the world". I can post a ton of videos about that ... but this isn't that kind of forum. :nono:

And crime "highest in Asia"? Again... we do not have "cow vigilantes" roaming the streets killing people for eating beef. That only happens in your India, I'm afraid.

If there was any poo (or crime) I missed, it just got washed away. :neener:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hmmm... https://tribune.com.pk/story/2044428/dirty-business-sindhs-faecal-matter-making-children-dumber

Well, in any case, the Sindh government hopes to have a handle on it by 2025.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh boy...

Whenever the Sindh government (which is run by the people who hate the Federal govt) needs funds, it makes up a drama in the media saying there is a problem (that only they discovered) and only THEY can solve... "could we have some more money from the Feds please???" It's a scam.

Sorry mate... you decided to go in this direction... so here we are. Your India. People poo in the streets *in India*.
















*"Shouldn't throw stones when you live in a glass house"*, you know. :lol:


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

India versus Pakistan. Who ****s on the streets more is better than a test match.

Elon Musk. Definitely doesn't **** on the streets. Does it in a bucket because one day he'll build a defecate-powered rocket and fly to Mars.

There's dreams for 'ya.

In the UK we had an outbreak of pooping in back gardens as ramblers (countryside walkers with silly hats) found there was nowhere to squeeze one out because all the public bogs were shut as a result of coronavirus. Which led to a "disgraceful increase in people defecating and urinating along hedges and in our gardens." :nono:

https://www.burnham-on-sea.com/news/brean-residents-welcome-national-trusts-re-opening-of-public-toilets-after-criticism/


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Not my India Sean. I'm a proud American. I don't have a log in this fight, though I have free pooped on camping/hiking trips.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> India versus Pakistan. Who ****s on the streets more is better than a test match.


I'll say!

I am sure we got plenty of filthy buggers lurking about (we are a large country.. we got all types) but I have never seen it in the streets in any city here (unlike in India).



Griffo said:


> Elon Musk. Definitely doesn't **** on the streets. Does it in a bucket because one day he'll build a defecate-powered rocket and fly to Mars.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

What was that movie... Matt Damon is stuck alone on Mars and saves his own life by growing potatoes in martian soil fertilized by his own poo?



Griffo said:


> In the UK we had an outbreak of pooping in back gardens


Right now there is a poo tsunami in San Francisco.... people think it's Uber drivers.



Hulla Baloo said:


> Not my India Sean. I'm a proud American. I don't have a log in this fight, though I have free pooped on camping/hiking trips.


Good for being a "proud American". I was born in Tasmania, can't you tell?

See? Mention the Cast System and Cow Vigilantes and it gets under their skin and they can't help but come at you with yap yap yap (never fails).

That is why I was worried about the UK for a minute there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Whenever the Sindh government (which is run by the people who hate the Federal govt) needs funds, it makes up a drama in the media saying there is a problem (that only they discovered) and only THEY can solve... "could we have some more money from the Feds please???" It's a scam.
> 
> ...


What in the hashish did I just see with my own eyes? If it helps the conversation a homeless person can crap in public in San Francisco AND get $700 a month for essentials as long as they register as homeless. BTW, this isn't a 'Trump Law'. San Francisco is run by the Leftist Mafia Party of America. Also known as the LMPofA.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> What in the hashish did I just see with my own eyes?


That was nothing.

For my next trick... look up this guy.. Bum Bum Thakur (yes that's his real name) and his campaign to organize cow pee drinking parties to beat the corona virus.

If you think this is fringe stuff... it's not. It's widespread.










And then they wonder why the virus is going away in Pakistan but increasing in India? Well... good luck to them.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

That's hilarious. Their devotion to drinking cow piss as a cure-all is achingly funny. It could be a Monty Python sketch.

But, I have to stick up for Indian citizens a little, because this isn't going to be representative of all. I'm sure there will be Indians who find this just as funny and ridiculous as I do.

Fella on the poster with sunglasses. That's Kanye West again. Yep.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> I'm sure there will be Indians who find this just as funny and ridiculous as I do.


For the sake of mankind, let's hope so.

When you find one, do let me know please.



Griffo said:


> Fella on the poster with sunglasses. That's Kanye West again. Yep.


I missed that... but yeah, that's him.

Video: *"We are sending it to Trump.."*

Yeah... do that.

*"We will make everyone coming to India drink this at the airport!" *yaaaaayyyyy,,, yessir... do THAT too.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Kanye Watch - all the latest on the next POTUS ..!

Kanye says he doesn't agree with President Trump anymore calling the president a "dumb **** mofuk".

Kanye also said he doesn't agree with vaccinations either because they are the work of "the beast".

Meanwhile Kanye's wife Kim Kardashcam has been banned from most US states over concerns her arse may block out the sun.

..more follows


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Griffo said:


> Kanye Watch - all the latest on the next POTUS ..!
> 
> Kanye says he doesn't agree with President Trump anymore calling the president a "dumb **** mofuk".
> 
> ...


Ha! The Kardazacons have taken more needles than a voodoo doll! 
I don't fear Mr. West running for President. I fear the people who will vote for him as well as another distraction from what our currently jacked up political party is dealing with. Speaking of which. Do you have any idea how Much Harry and Meghan b.s. is being jammed down out throats??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Speaking of which. Do you have any idea how Much Harry and Meghan b.s. is being jammed down out throats??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah, sorry 'bout that.

I started out liking Harry a lot. I liked the fact he was the black sheep of the Royal family. I liked the fact he was non-conformist and didn't always do what he should.

I liked the fact he served for the British army in Afghanistan and put himself in danger, before being withdrawn by those who thought he shouldn't. I applauded when he set up the Invictus Games for injured armed service personnel. Liked all of that.

Then Megan whats-er-name. Harry's been an embarrassment to himself and the country since.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> IMG-20200705-WA0002.jpg


Geezer's moustache is bigger than his head. Not possible. :what:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Geezer's moustache is bigger than his head. Not possible. :what:


Also not possible.... the dwarf is clearly an Arab (his clothes).... with the name "Khan".

Khan is only for people with Mongol ancestors. We have fake Khans all over India and indeed even in Pak... probably want to impress the ladies or whatever.

I knew a guy once... his daddy was from Pak. ...a real "Khan" ... and momma was Irish.

What do you think happens to the kid of two races known for making trouble? :bouncy: Or rather, what do you think happens to the people around him??? :help:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

We have too much religion on this earth I sometimes think...

This Hindu swami guy .... I looked him up. He is very very popular in India and outside India. He is known for explaining *"Vedic Science"* (science according to the Hindu holy books) which claims things like *India had spacecraft and internet 10,000 years ago.*

Right now he is *wanted for rape* and is a fugitive.

*Indian theory of flight*






*WTF???*

*E=MC.squared*


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Apparently this guy is British but he can't leave his homeland's belief system behind.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Three guys enter a bakery. One tries to grab the gun of one guard. The other yells "there is another guard!"

Gun goes off. Some more bullets fly. One thief dies out on the foothpath. At least one more is badly injured. Cops are looking at hospitals right now.






Thank goodness my country gives me the right to own firearms. No Bruce Wayne mommy daddy killed in a dark alley here... never know if the would be victim is packing heat.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

British graffiti artist Banksy sprayed a London underground tube carriage. It would have been worth millions of dollars. Millions.

But it got scrubbed clean away because rules.

London Mayor is denying the decision was his.

Art is subjective, and I don't like this Banksy. But millions of quid pished away 'cos rule book says.

Modern times.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

African Muslim brother is a little weak in the discipline department.... is he crying??? :rofl:


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I was inspired by your donor avatar so I changed mine.

Modern times, I was supposed to be born in the bank robbery days with Andy Griffith hot on my tail.

Dennis the Mennis may be my grand father.

Im coming for you Alcatraz!, get ready.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I was supposed to be born in the bank robbery days


I would love to be around when you could buy a Tommy-Gun from the hardware store for $200. And wear two-tone shoes.



> with Andy Griffith hot on my tail.


Meh.. nobody is scared of Matlock. Even when he played the sheriff.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes but remember one bullet Barney.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

How do you sell condoms in an Islamic country? Using subtle hints, that's how. :rolling:






Never having traveled outside Pakistan, I assume kids elsewhere are handed out this stuff with their school lunch? No need to advertise even.


----------

